# Fat Bunny Anonymous



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Yes its true. Time to come clean,Fraggles is fat. I know, its shocking and hard to believe. Feel free to gasp in horror. She is very fat with a large dewlap that is three times the size of her litter mate sisters. She is also getting a roll around her middle. She spends most of her time munching and laying around. I got some advice to try to make her more active. But all I got was thumped at, foot flicked and she dove into her cage. Then she boxed my hand for trying to pet her. She gets orchard grass and a half cup of spring mix everyday. No pellets and no treats except a few craisons. She does not even get any fruit except on rare occasions. So yes a very fat bunny. Any advice or would you like to share your fat bunny problem?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

How old is she?
Does she have the opportunity to interact with other buns?
If not, try a cat tickler toy (one of the things on the string. It drives my bun nuts, and he spends a lot of time charging it.
Have you tried playing fetch with her (bottom of a paper coffee cup)?
How much space does she have to move in?
Can you go outside with her?


----------



## tamsin (May 10, 2011)

Wild rabbits get lots of exercise because they have to move around all day to find food and get between their warren, latrine and the best eating spots. If you want to encourage a pet rabbit to exercise, mimicing that is the easiest way. Put the areas they use (litter tray, food bowl, water bowl, bed) as far apart as possible. Put food in several different areas and even better (if you don't mind the mess) scatter it over the floor.


----------



## jujub793 (May 10, 2011)

i too have a fat rabbit! her dewlap is like a life preserver around her neck and she has a "dust ruffle" around her bum. she is a free range rabbit who only gets put in her cage at nite while i am sleeping. her favorite thing to do (besides eating) is laying around under the kitchen table all day. i do take her outside weather permitting and she will bunny 500 and binky while she's out there, she remains "well nurished". she and wally (who is Not fat) get unlimited timothy hay and about a third of a cup of pellets in the am and pm and between the two of them about a cup each of greens in the evening. by the way miss willow is a standard rex and wally a nethie lop. part of the problem my way is the SHE will eat her food and if poor wally is not fast enough she will eat his too! :X if i put willow on a diet poor wally suffers too:sad:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice. I am going to try the cat toy idea. I tried a toilet paper roll but she ATE part of it and the vet said she should not have it anymore. I will split up her food and water also. Her potty is a corner in her cage. She never took to a litter box although I did try. But she never has a accident, I leave her cage door open and she runs back there to potty in her corner. To answer the questions, No other bunnies because she hates other bunnies. We are talking violence here. She does not like the outdoors, she flattens herself and does not move. Jubjub thank you for sharing your fat bunny problem its nice to hear I am not alone. Poor Wally having to live with such a piggy. Fraggles spends her time under the coffee table all stretched out. So I know how you feel.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes Fraggles will be a year old in July


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 10, 2011)

I am working on a fat bunny problem. Cinderella is a 4 year old pointed satain. She is bonded to a 1 year old angora, Houdini. He is rather on the skinny side at 5 pounds and you can still feel bone, but I think he is still growing a little. She came to me at 7 pounds! She spent her life in a shelter so the exercise was very limited.

Now Cindi is down to 5.5 with a bit to go. She has free roam in a room so her exercise has increased a lot. To get around the food issue I started to feed Houdini oats while I brush him. That way he gets more intense nutrition he needs to finish growing and the wool production without her feeling deprived. Together they get 1/4 cup pellets, unlimited timothy hay, treats of orchard grass, and 2 cups greens per day.

Thanks for the cat toy idea, I'm going to try that. The buns already love to steal the cat's jingle bell balls.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Brandy. I know how hard it is to share your shame.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 10, 2011)

Don't worry I too have a very fat rabbit. He is a 18 month old neutered male giant french lop . Weighs a mere 15.5 pounds. Every time I take him to have his nails done at the vets all the girls gasp in awe at his size. He gets lots and lots of exercise as he has full access to a bunny yard that is 20'x 40' and 2 stories including stairs of our house. The yard is fully fenced on all sides and the roof as we have hawks and eagles around here although I'm sure it would take 4 of them and a come a long to haul him off ( sorry Benjamin ). He loves his food and when you don't feed him he makes his way into the kitchen and sits there as if to say hey hurry the heck up. Being neutered has a tendency to make male bunnies a wee bit heavy but very, very affectionate. He is one big adorable baby.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Poor fat Benjamin. Thanks for sharing and welcome to RO


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 10, 2011)

Ben is not only big but huge. He is over 3 feet long when stretched out. Think in a past life he may have been a St Bernard. Same type of disposition. Last french lop we had was big around 13 pounds and hated kids. This guy loves everyone, especially if you have a cracker, banana or whatever in your hand. Last week he got left at home on his own for a few hours and decided he was bored. Guess he couldn't find a snack he likes so he ate a whole in my armchair upstairs.:? Been a long time since the baby chewing stage that he has done that.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Fraggels is about 2 1/2 feet stretched out and around 14 pounds at 10 months. She hates other bunnies. But loves strangers especially strangers with craisons.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 10, 2011)

We haven't tried Benjamin around other rabbits.Nickolas our last french lop hated other rabbits and tackled my daughter mini rex, both ended up with ripped ears so we haven't taken the chance letting Benjamin around other rabbits. He tolerates my mom's dog but hated my grandson's cat. The cat when he was a baby though Ben looked like a good ride, hopped on his back and hung on to his ears. Needless to say Benjamin is not particular about other animals. 14 pounds at 10 months. Wow - what breed is she? Her marking are alot like Benjamins, just the ears point in the other direction.


----------



## Yield (May 10, 2011)

[align=center]I'm surprised my buns aren't fat. They are lazy and just eat a ton of pellets and hay. And they get a large amount of veggies at night. They should be fat. But they're not XD

I have no advice that hasn't been said yet.. so good luck =D


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Fraggles father is a purebred checkered giant and her mommy is checkered giant/standard rex cross. So Fraggles is 3/4ths checkered and 1/4th standard rex.


----------



## Anaira (May 10, 2011)

Hey, our rabbits aren't fat! It's just...extra skin! 

I have a fat bunny, too! He came overweight, as his previous owner didn't have the time to spend with him, so he just ate, and got fat. I'm going to set up some homemade jumps, and see if he'll use them. I figured that would be something fun for us to do together! He has a big roll under his armpits *cough* moobs *cough*


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2011)

Wellcome to the F.B.A Anaira. Your right he is not a um...fat bunny


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 11, 2011)

They aren't fat, they are FLUFFY!

I think Cindi was embaressed when I had to shave her butt. It just wasn't staying clean, I had to do something. Ironically she is my climber. Loves to get on top of the desk, the chair, bird cages. Anywhere she can hop up, she will.

LOL moobs!


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 11, 2011)

Benjamin is currently stretched out in his run surrounded by clover, dandelions and sweet grass. "Nice try mom, if you think you are putting me on a diet" come to think of it, kind of my attitude when someone mentions my weight. Sorry Bennie.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2011)

Hi i'm sitting here at work having a good laugh at the way all of you are describing these poor bunnies. 

They are not fat, maybe pleasantly plump. They are all so cute. 

I keep saying my Daisy Mae has quite the big bum, she's got a little wiggle when she is hopping.:bunnybutt:

Alma I'd love to see a picture of Benjamin. One day I want a French Lop.

Susan


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 11, 2011)

Susan - will have to take some current photos of Benjamin, most of the others are in the shop computer that crashed. He is a real cutie and sweet tempered. We have only had one other rabbit this affectionate and he was a french angora ( ahh those french men!!) Some nights he gets extra lonely and climbs into bed and snoogles 2-3 times, most nights as soon as I turn the TV remote off he is there, just like he has his own remote. Only problem with such a large bunny is that it takes 2 to groom them. I have to have the tech at the vet do his nails as I am afraid he will kick out and hurt himself. Other than the photo on the side that is all I can down load at present.
Alma


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 11, 2011)

Susan, Do you ever sing bunny (baby) got back to Daisy Mae? Cindi gets that song sometimes as long as I know no one can hear me. Or rump shaker. LOL


----------



## jcl_24 (May 11, 2011)

Aw that case of the bun who comfort ate because he was lonely when living with his first owner is sad :0(.

All the buns who don't eat loads are in a position to blame their metabolism, especially Angoras ;0).

Jo xx


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 11, 2011)

Are angoras more apt to get fat? My boy is still growing so he's more fluff than substance.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 11, 2011)

French angora we had was not overly fat, just very fluffy. Kids bathed him once and didn't comb him out properly, so ended up getting him shaved because he matted. Poor little guy had a mohawk for awhile.


----------



## naturestee (May 11, 2011)

Try getting a cat treat dispensing ball, and put her pellets in there instead of the bowl. She'll have to roll it around to get it out. Something else that gets my buns moving is rearranging the furniture so they have to practice their escape routes again.

I remember that a few years ago, one of our members got her bunny to loose weight by holding out a Craisin and getting the bun to follow her around the living room.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

That's a good idea since Fraggles is a craison junkie. I wonder if I could thread some on a string and then drag it around for her. She would most likely get very mad though.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 12, 2011)

oh, you could make them dangle on a string from the cealing just out of her reach! That would be torture, but good exercise stretching trying to get them.


----------



## Violet23 (May 12, 2011)

Well I guess I have to get in this group and admit that my Mini Rex Jezzabelle is, um, "pleasantly plump" we shall say for now . On the good side she hasn't gained any weight for a long time now since I cut the pellets down for her and Martie to 1/4 cup twice a day, and unlimited timothy hay. She just hasn't lost any weight either, though I haven't weighed her in a long time so I could be wrong. They both get lots of exercise when I put them on the enclosed deck, which has carpet so they bunny 500 and binky all they want. She just spends a lot of that time basking in the sun as well, maybe she's solar-powered?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

Lol solar powered. Of course she is Sammi  If I hung craisons from the ceiling she would stretch for maybe two minutes and then there would be thumping. Lots and lots of thumping.


----------



## jujub793 (May 12, 2011)

more bun to love? lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

And love these buns we do. Fraggles even comes running if you call her "fatty"


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 13, 2011)

I decided I must come to take Fraggles home.:biggrin2:That poor bunny must feel so bad being called the F word.:?

Don't worry Fraggles Auntie Susan will never call you F?T.

I'll be there soon.:bunnydance: Wait for me in the window.

Susan:happyrabbit::runningrabbit::energizerbunny::bunny18:rabbithop:happybunny::bunnybutt::brown-bunny:dutch


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 13, 2011)

LOL!!! Well bring a hand truck. Your going to need it to drag her away  Did you hear that Fatty, your Auntie Susan is coming to take you away. To a place with other bunnies. Everyone knows that you just LOVE other bunnies. Yep love them to death!!!!!


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 13, 2011)

Poor little Fraggles, mom saying you'll need a hand truck to move you. First of all Benjamin is told it would take 4 hawks and a come a long to lift him out of yard and now you. Perhaps the 2 of you need to run away together, bet the 2of you would be easy to track with footprints in the sidewalks.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 13, 2011)

LOL Benjamin and Fraggles have a lot in common. He would make a nice husband. Tell me Alma, does he like "BBD's" (Big Beautiful does)? Susan, don't forget her hay or craisons when you come for her.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 13, 2011)

loves them, he is a kisser and groomer so she would be pretty happy. Has his bag packed with extra banana treats and a big bouquet of clover:inlove:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 13, 2011)

He might find her to be a little frigid at first. But with the clover he might have a chance. Can he add some dandelions to it?


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Are angoras more apt to get fat? My boy is still growing so he's more fluff than substance.


I read somewhere that Angoras have less effective metabolisms than other rabbit breedsand are quicker to store fat on their bodies.


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2011)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Ben is not only big but huge. He is over 3 feet long when stretched out. Think in a past life he may have been a St Bernard. Same type of disposition. Last french lop we had was big around 13 pounds and hated kids. This guy loves everyone, especially if you have a cracker, banana or whatever in your hand. Last week he got left at home on his own for a few hours and decided he was bored. Guess he couldn't find a snack he likes so he ate a whole in my armchair upstairs.:? Been a long time since the baby chewing stage that he has done that.


He really doesn't look oversized in your profile pic.

He is the same colour as my Guy. Bet Ben is lovely to cuddle :bunnyheart

Jo xx


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2011)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Poor little Fraggles, mom saying you'll need a hand truck to move you.First of all Benjamin is told it would take 4 hawks and a come a long to lift him out of yard...




:laugh:

Sorry for the multiple quoted replies but there's so much fabness in this thread!

Jo xx


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 14, 2011)

Photo is of Ben when he was only 4 month old. He is a great deal bigger now. Will have to take some photos this weekend and download them, especially if he is going to marry Fraggles ( by proxy??). Fiqure him in a "Bert Reynolds"pose in dandelion and clover flowers. He is a real snuggler. Climbs into bed with us and spoons. When it is really cold, he likes to sleep in the middle, guess Len and I are part of his herd.Benjamin seems to carry his extra weight around his middle, not that noticable unless he is stretched out on the rug, then you get these big round sides. Spends most of his day outside in his rather spacious yard so does appear to be losing a little of his winter fat.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 14, 2011)

That is so cute that he cuddles in bed with you. Fraggles likes to lay around too. They have so much in common


----------



## juliew19673 (May 17, 2011)

My name is Julie and I have a fat rabbit.. saw this title to a thread and thought "just respond" before youread any response.. So here it is.

Baxter came to me half starved; the Vet said he was lucky to be alive. Got educated as to how to feed him (knew nothing about buns). About a year into "Getting to know bunsIfound he LOVES dried banana chips. He now looks like "Jabba the Hut".. has fat deposits underneath his armpits? This is not normal.. d

He eats a good diet of parsley, cilantro and lettue every morning and night, but those 2 banana chips are just making him fat. I feel horrible - truly. Its hard to say NO.

Its not funny, but glad you were honest enough to put out the thread... 

Now I'll go read the responses; but please update this thread.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 17, 2011)

O.K. read throug the thread; saw the word "Moobs" which my bun has.... He has Man boobs that no bun should have.

So I have to take away the banana chips.. Sigh.Next thread is "How to deal with a grumpy Bun".. Help me!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

Welcome Juliew. I have great success getting Fraggles to chase a cat wand but I can't seem to cut out her craisons which she loves


----------



## juliew19673 (May 17, 2011)

I think sugar is a buns choice.. how to deprogram this is my question?...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

Fraggles also loves banana chips which I have cut out but she begs for craisons all the time and company comes over and they all know that she will get in there laps if they have craisons.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 17, 2011)

I give Benjamin tiny slices of fresh banana and apples as a treat as they do not have added sugar. We also started giving him tiny bits of dried "ancient grain" bread , or something like that with really low carbohydrate count and high fiber. I know what you mean about how hard it is to say no!!! They look so sweet sitting there begging for treats, and just so happy when they get them. Benjamin also likes peanuts, grapes, oranges, peaches, pears, any type of cracker, raisons and the list goes on. He has jumped into my lap when I am eating yogurt or ice cream and just helps himself. I should probably push him down, but there is just something too cute!!!!!!!!!!! about him helping himself out of the dish sharing. Some people at this point would be saying ugh, you just don't eat directly where he did. Seen the commercial on TV where the big dog starting eating the kids ice cream? ( I believe I said he most have been a St Bernard in a previous life time ) sure acts like it.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 18, 2011)

This is my thread on my fat rabbits from last Dec. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=62493&forum_id=48&highlight=overweight+fat+rabbits


Iactually did not increase pellets but did increase greens amd even lowered the pellets a little. My fattest boy, Rudy, is looking better.

One of the vetsI see think that the hayI feed (timothy from Oxbow)is such fine quality that it actually could put weight on a rabbit. 
Rabbits are not bred to stuff themselves on high quality sorted out hay boxed especially for them; their outdoor cousins forage on branches, leaves and almost anything else; rabbits are built to be able to assimilate a lot from food that basically is not that full of nutrition. 

Iwas happy to see another thread on fat as I felt like a "closet bad bunny parent" becauseI am knowledgeable re. rabbits and still haveoverweight ones.


----------



## jcl_24 (May 18, 2011)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Fraggles also loves banana chips which I have cut out but she begs for craisons all the time and company comes over and they all know that she will get in there laps if they have craisons.


Troublesome enablers eh .

Jo xx


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2011)

Angieluv this is just my problem too: "I'm in the room and tell him to jump down he will do it, I think he's just cheeky and a bit too clever!"

Buns are minipulators to the "9th" degree and I apparently am an enabler.. We need a self helf group (Al-Anon for Bun Slaves)..


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 19, 2011)

Benjamin will run around and flip his ears looking just so cute, if that doesn't work he will actually follow you into the kitchen. I agree we all could belong to Al-Anon for Bunny Slaves, probably flunk out the first day.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2011)

One of my coworkers that I mentioned this thread to coined the phrase "Fabbits"... thought it was fitting. Have also tried increasing the "greens" I usually give, 2 full grocery store bunches of cilantro and parsley (as opposed to givingthese as "treat" or appetizier to the big meal - pellets). Have noticed the buns get "full" and now are perplexed when their scheduled time of asking for sugar treats happen.. Learning curve is being found at my house.

Am thinking about doing away with pellets entirely (know a few individuals that do not feed "House buns" pellets at all) - just a high diet of good hay and greens. Am trying this tomorrow - will throw MAD amounts of greens and fresh hay - still think a raisin, craisin, or banana chip will be needed to get over the "FRENZY" at the pellet bowel at 6 AM (am always woken up by the male at the break of dawn "I need pellets - now!") you can't push him away - he always comes back gets me out of bed; but will see..


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 22, 2011)

Fraggles is actually pellet free. Has been since she was 4 months old. Pellet free and still fat.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 22, 2011)

My name is Rue, and I have a fat rabbit too.

Gus gets about 4 Tbsps of pellets per day, parsley, cilantro, lettuce, and sometimes carrot or radish, and a large handful of hay every day (plus fresh spring grass right now!). Plus he's aquired a taste for crackers, cereal, tortilla chips (his favourite), as well as most any fruit. We cut him off Craisins and banana chips about a year ago, but he hasn't lost any weight. 

He's not obese, but he's definitely overweight. He has a dewlap and a skirt and he gets pee on his bum because it hangs downpast his tail. Sigh.

I keep trying to cut back his food, but he gets destructive when he doesn't get fed (oh, he has me so well trained ).

Now that the weather's improved, I plan to take him for daily walks. Plus get him doing agility again. We'll see how that goes. Lazy bunny. :rollseyes

Rue


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 23, 2011)

Rue - Gus is so cute. Looked on your blog at the photos of him on his harness. He will certainly slim down a bit once he gets walking. Benjamin gets pretty mad when we don't feed him. I am also well trained. I have never tried Benjamin on a harness. Was it hard to train him to walk to one. Also do you worry about him eating stuff on the side of the street when you are walking. I would be worried about picking up tapeworm or fleas. The boys really seem to love him!!!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 24, 2011)

Aw, thanks, Alma. 

I can't tell you if Gus was hard to train to use his harness, he already knew how to use it when we got him! It's a bit of a struggle sometimes to get it on him, but once he's in it, he's totally fine with it. Of course, it's not like a dog where they want to walk beside you, he leads andwe follow. But with the longer leash, it's really easy to walk him. You just need to be careful not to let the leash get caught under his legs, then he'll panic. But otherwise, he's really good.

As for fleas and worms, I just treat him with Revolution as need be. It seems to work really great.

Rue


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 24, 2011)

thanks Rue, will have to try him in a harness. He will probably chew it off knowing him, but worth the try when travelling so that he can stretch his legs. Will have to look into Revolution, someone else mentioned it for ear mites. We had an English spotted from Innisfail, AB. He was one of the casualities from pine litter. As a result of him and a couple of other rabbit from the rescue rabbit society, they put a warning out for rabbits. We called him Bailey ( bad, bad beattle bailey at times) He was an extreme cutie too. All these photos of rabbits, makes you want to have a dozen or so!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 24, 2011)

I just bought a new rabbit harness for Fraggles be she will not have any part of it. Gus is really cute by the way.


----------



## jujub793 (May 24, 2011)

:rofl::laughsmiley::laugh: luvs other bunny's to death!!!! good one!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 24, 2011)

You should see her love some other bunnies. Its to die for.


----------

